# NYU MFA



## jesster (Nov 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if the resume they ask for is required? And what exactly does the resume suppose to have? Thanks!


----------



## apex (Nov 29, 2009)

I am trying to figure this out, does anyone know?  For NYU, it asks for a resume in the general online application, but I couldn't find out for sure if you need one for the MFA production application.  Does anyone know?  I have less than 24 before I need to mail this thing and I am FREAKING OUT! Haha


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 29, 2009)

if they ask for it in the general application then I would assume that they want it. graduate application is usually a supplemental to the general app. so send it with the whole thing.

to Jesster: a resume will have your education, your "skills", your past employment and other stuff. There is no single format for a resume' but look around, ask your career counselor and read up on resumes.


----------



## Joaquin (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, it is required. You submit it online with the application.


----------

